# World's Scariest Animal: Aye-aye



## Mellah (Nov 10, 2003)

:afr :um




























The aye-aye has coarse, shaggy black fur with a mantle of white guard hairs. It is a medium-sized nocturnal lemur weighing about 3 kg (6.6 lb). The aye-aye is found in a variety of forest types in Madagascar. Its varied diet includes insect grubs, fruits, nuts, nectar, seeds and fungi. It is also known to raid coconut plantations. The aye-aye is a nocturnal forager. Most of the night is spent traveling and foraging in the upper canopy. The day is spent sleeping in a nest constructed in a tree from interwoven twigs and dead leaves. Large trees may contain as many as six nests. Although the aye-aye is generally solitary, males and females occasionally come together outside of breeding periods and interact briefly, often when foraging. Both males and females may mate with several partners.

The aye-aye formerly inhabited much of the coastal area of eastern and northwestern Madagascar. By 1983 only a few scattered individuals were thought to remain on the northeast and possibly northwest coasts. However, sightings increased during the 1980's, and by 1994 it had been reported from an increasing number of locations, although always at low densities.

Loss of forest habitat is the main threat to the aye-aye. It also is killed by some native people due to superstitious beliefs


----------



## Babygirly (Dec 2, 2004)

Hahaha! He is kinda cute little guy....!~ I don't think I'd hold it tho....! Eee.. yeh, not THAT cute.. Yeh, I would not hold that thing............... :tiptoe


----------



## Bon1 (Jan 17, 2005)

I think it's cute........I don't think the last picture capture him in the best light;-))) like, he was pulled out of the nest in broad daylight, how would anyone feel LOL. "Here, get out of bed, were gonna take a pic, oh, that was just a flash" LOL Ahh, it is cute, those claws scare me a bit;-))))


----------



## Karla (Dec 26, 2005)

aw, he's so cute...except for the last one. he looks as if he ready to attack someone


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

That's a scary picture, QuietStorm! :afr


----------



## FreeSoul (Jan 1, 2006)

I admit...

I laughed when I saw that. :rofl 

It reminds me of Lila's alien pet from Futurama.


----------



## FailureGene (Nov 12, 2005)

I think it's adorable. It's sort of like the perfect evil, maniacal persons pet. I'm not so bothered about mammals, it's the _other_ things that scare me.

The horror!!!!


----------



## meggiehamilton (Nov 12, 2003)

Yikes! :afr


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

My eyes just melted.


----------



## Bon1 (Jan 17, 2005)

meggiehamilton said:


> Yikes! :afr


It's adorable, and, it has BOTH eyes;-))))


----------



## Electric Synthetic (Dec 26, 2005)

I want one! It's like a mouse/bat/baboon hybrid....from Hell.


----------



## ghostgurl (Sep 20, 2004)

Well, that Aye-Aye is freaky looking, but the Bush Baby is cute.









I always thought they were the same animal, but I guess not.


----------



## pyramidsong (Apr 17, 2005)

quietstorm said:


> millenniumman75 said:
> 
> 
> > That's a scary picture, QuietStorm! :afr
> ...


"You do me a solid, I do you one."

I liked Kingdom Hospital.


----------



## LilyFair (Nov 8, 2003)

Mommy!


----------



## Melusine (Jun 19, 2004)

pyramidsong said:


> quietstorm said:
> 
> 
> > millenniumman75 said:
> ...


What does that quote mean? Just curious, sounds funny :lol :um

Some of the scariest creatures live under the deep sea :hide


----------



## mechagirl (Nov 12, 2003)

the pics dont even show its creepiest feature, the extra long e.t.-like index figer it uses to pic grubs out of holes in tress. Unless Im thinking of a different lemur but Im sure its the aye aye that has it...


wanna see a creepy mammal, google "solenodon". :um


----------



## Swiftwind (Feb 5, 2005)

I think you picked the scariest pictures of them all to represent the aye-aye!! :um They can look much... cuter, ..really they can!










Apparently they're also the weirdest creature on the earth, according to some source. I just think their fingers are really weird! Maybe their eyes as well.

I seriously agree though that the weirdest creatures are found in the ocean!


----------



## pyramidsong (Apr 17, 2005)

wishful_thinking said:


> pyramidsong said:
> 
> 
> > quietstorm said:
> ...


Solid=favour.


----------



## Melusine (Jun 19, 2004)

^ okay, thanks. I had no clue whatsoever, i was in weird state of mind i think.


----------

